# What have you discovered about yourself since retiring?



## Leann (Oct 19, 2018)

How have you changed since retiring? Have you found new hobbies and talents, reconnected with old friends, discovered something unexpected about yourself? I'm not yet fully retired but even in my semi-retired state, I feel I have changed in positive ways. It's an evolution and I like it. What about you?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 19, 2018)

100%    satisfied.  Take this job  and  shove it.  I  did the required  years  of employment.  I rarely  come  into  contact  with  former  workers.

Except  one  lady  and that is because  she lives down the street  and she  is still  working there.  She keeps me up to date  on things.

I  LOVE  retirement !


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 19, 2018)

I haven't changed in the least, except I finally get to go to bed and get up when I please.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I haven't changed in the least, except I finally get to go to bed and get up when I please.



Yep, that pretty  much sums it up for me, too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 20, 2018)

I've been retired for 7 yrs now,it feels like a lifetime ago when I worked 3 days/wk as pharm tech at a local hospital,dealing with every day stress there
I have no regrets taking early retirement in 2011,I love doing the things I like to do without somebody telling me I can't Sue


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2018)

I've discovered that even though your job seems all-important while you are still working, it is really pretty unimportant in the scheme of things, looking at your life as a whole.


----------



## toffee (Oct 20, 2018)

seem more short tempered -- not has outgoing as i used to be - due to my move i reckon ' but dont miss work that much now ' hated the early mornings 
all weathers cleaning snow off the motor '


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 20, 2018)

Leann said:


> How have you changed since retiring? Have you found new hobbies and talents, reconnected with old friends, discovered something unexpected about yourself?



Proved what I had previously just imagined


----------



## Leann (Oct 20, 2018)

I love reading all of your responses. Thank you. Keep them coming.

One of the things that has changed for me is that I savor every day. I used to live for time off from work - weekends, holidays, vacations (the very few that I was able to take), leaving my office before 7:00p. Now I live for and in the moment.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 20, 2018)

Leann said:


> I love reading all of your responses. Thank you. Keep them coming.
> 
> One of the things that has changed for me is that I savor every day. I used to live for time off from work - weekends, holidays, vacations (the very few that I was able to take), leaving my office before 7:00p. Now I live for and in the moment.


Yes, oh yes


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 20, 2018)

I'v grown more grumpy and despairing  of the human race.  On the other hand, I've grown to like pigs.  They're smart, have great personalities and taste great with apple sauce.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 20, 2018)

I have found contentment in living alone.
I have found new friends in a new surrounding.
I try not to be  judgemental. I accept others foibles, hoping they will accept mine.
I have found that I am like background music to
my family, audible but not annoying.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 20, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I have found that I am like background music to
> my family, audible but not annoying.



I like the way you put that, Tortie.


----------



## Leann (Oct 20, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I have found contentment in living alone.
> I have found new friends in a new surrounding.
> I try not to be  judgemental. I accept others foibles, hoping they will accept mine.
> I have found that I am like background music to my family, audible but not annoying.



This is almost a direct reflection of my life now, too. I semi-retired three years ago, bought a little house that I have been slowly refurbishing in a lovely little town that I had only visited once or twice prior to moving here, have made some wonderful new friends, try to live a judgement-free life and like you, I hope to be joyful music in the lives of my family and friends. 

Great post, Tortiecat!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

What I've discovered about myself after being retired is that I'm just as regimented in how I spend my time as when I was working. It's a mental thing that I would really like to change to being more relaxed about everything. But then, I am a caretaker for my dad and it's a big house and I have the pets. But that's more of an excuse.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 20, 2018)

Been retired for 26 years now.  I don't think I've changed greatly, in my outlook.  I have changed greatly in what I can and cannot do anymore.  I recall how active my 60's and early 70's were. Traveling, long walks, helped my son build his house and he lived 2 states away (although small ones). Now, in our mid 80's, my wife and I have slowed down.  Surrounded by a loving family (our 8th great grandchild expected in a couple of weeks), we have all the help and socializing that we need on a day to day basis.  

One difference from most folks that I've noted, while reading through various posts - -I've not made any new friends since retiring.  Still have coffee with a couple of old ones but none new, and that's by choice.  Maybe if the family wasn't nearby and/or my wife wasn't still by my side, I'd have a different outlook.  I guess I'll never know.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2018)

One other thing I forgot to mention is how much I enjoy autumn now watching the leaves change,the cool,crisp air as I take my morning walks
I never had the chance or the time to really appreciate it because I was too busy working,the days became a blur.On the weekends,I was too tired from the week to take notice.Sue


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2018)

I figured out that I am getting older.  I have been retired 21 years and still haven't run out of things to do or that need doing.  What is in short supply sometimes is the energy to do them.


----------



## NckChrls (Oct 22, 2018)

Never really watched the show "Younger" but on a commercial saw a great scene. The lead star was talking to a friend and she said something like:"I always thought that I was a genuinely good person. But it turns out that I'm really a bit of a sociopath."

Now without having to always bust it out on the hamster wheel, I can reflect that, yeah, I was also (probably still am) a bit of a sociopath far too often. Hopefully with the time I have now I can correct that.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 23, 2018)

the kids say i ask too many questions--i dont think i do --but enquireing minds want to know


----------



## Skyking (Nov 18, 2018)

Leann said:


> How have you changed since retiring? Have you found new hobbies and talents, reconnected with old friends, discovered something unexpected about yourself? I'm not yet fully retired but even in my semi-retired state, I feel I have changed in positive ways. It's an evolution and I like it. What about you?


WOW I've changed. I have less energy now (but who cares) as I can't see me ever going back to work a serious job. I waste more time, because I can. I meet with a group of buddies at Mc Donalds and we laugh and gripe at world events. (like it matters?) I no longer talk about what I used to do...it's in the past and won't buy me a cup of coffee at Mc D's. Everybody did something and whether you were a Doctor or a janitor, it was all important and God could care less. I spend more time taking care of my family as they are younger and 'sooo' busy. I enjoy snow storms and wacky weather. Fuss over my lawn too.  Bottom line is I am happy and blessed and I thank God much more now that I no longer run the rat race. Peace and Love!


----------



## MamaT (Dec 29, 2018)

Sunny, I couldn't agree more! Well said.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2018)

I was in education.  Have been retired for 18 years now & I love it.  I have downsized, sold our home & moved to an apartment with a common room & exercise room.  Spend my days reading, playing guitar, watching great movies, going for daily walks & going on 2 trips every year.  This year we were in Mexico & Quebec.  This spring it will be 2 months plus in the United Kingdom.  I love retirement & would never go back to work.  Lucky me, hey?


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2019)

After reading all the other posts, I am half afraid to report that I miss my job. There is just nothing like flying for a living. 

But then again, my wife always did say that I am a different duck.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2019)

I am lucky to have loved working nearly all of my life starting at Ann's Figurene Shop as a stock boy and general backroom work. Back then you just walked in to stores and asked if they needed help of any kind. I worked through high school in a grocery store then college cleaning teachers offices at night and cleaning and polishing the floors. I do not miss working altogether but I do have a lot of dreams about working.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Jan 4, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I've discovered that even though your job seems all-important while you are still working, it is really pretty unimportant in the scheme of things, looking at your life as a whole.



This quote really does explain how I feel now that I just retired. I wish I had this quote years ago. It would have been a stress reliever. So much truth.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 4, 2019)

love the discovery of naps...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 4, 2019)

When I first retired I thought to myself, I have all this free time to enjoy all my projects and hobbies. I love being home but somewhere along the line I started adding more and more things that I wanted to get done in a day. I actually stress myself out about not getting it all done. I look back and think how I accomplished so much around the house and still worked. I still love retirement. I just need to stop making lists I can't possibly accomplish in a day and stop to smell the roses.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2019)

_"I got no deeds to do, no promises to keep
I'm dappled and drowsy and ready to sleep__..."   _- Paul Simon_
_


----------



## Olivia (Jan 5, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I first retired I thought to myself, I have all this free time to enjoy all my projects and hobbies. I love being home but somewhere along the line I started adding more and more things that I wanted to get done in a day. I actually stress myself out about not getting it all done. I look back and think how I accomplished so much around the house and still worked. I still love retirement. I just need to stop making lists I can't possibly accomplish in a day and stop to smell the roses.



Ruth, I can totally relate to that. My thoughts are that I will do all my enjoyable things after I'm productive and get everything else done. Fat chance. Anyway, that's what I'm trying to change in the new year.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 5, 2019)

Been retired 28 years and only remember where I worked for over 30 years is a monthly retirement check.


----------



## Trade (Jan 5, 2019)

Nothing new. I always aspired to be a non working bum and now I am. Life is good.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2019)

That I really am as lazy as I'd feared.


----------



## oldman (Jan 6, 2019)

I flew as a pilot for almost 34 years. Every day that I went to work, I could hardly believe that I got paid as much as I did for something that I enjoyed so much. I never thought of my job as work. 

Sure, there were times when I would be tired and even exhausted, but my energy level for doing my job never waned. At one time, we (pilots) could be on duty for up to a 12 hour day. In 2009, all that changed. Due to some planes going down and the cause being listed as “pilot fatigue”, the rules were changed to limit the number of hours a pilot could fly. 

Nonetheless, I miss my job very much, but being away from it the last few years, I would not trust myself to go back to work. I am sure that I could not just step right back in and pick up from where I left off.


----------



## oldman (Jan 6, 2019)

**BUMP**

My bad.


----------



## bingo (Jan 6, 2019)

i've found that i really love nothing to do


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2019)

I found out that I’m pretty darned good at composing and producing music after purchasing a digital piano first in 1998, the year I retired, then upgrading that. I released a CD of instrumental, multi-genre music in 2003 which is available on streaming sites.   I discovered the computer, the internet and got heavy into social networking, ironic since before my husband brought the computer home, I had no interest in using one.  I found out that I'm not an only child...met my half siblings the year I retired and became very close to 2 out of the 3.  An older sister, whom I'm told looked like my twin had passed away a few years before.  

After retirement it became of premiere importance to take vacations at ocean front locations, which I facilitated by buying an oceanfront timeshare fairly easy traveling distance from home and joining it’s affiliate exchange club, both of which offer bone cheap vacation options. Lastly, I did a 180 when I became an early morning person.  When I was working, it was hard for me to get up and be at work by 8:30. Now I’m up sometimes 4:30 or 5:00.


----------



## Mmsfoxxie (Jan 26, 2019)

Since retirement, I’ve learned that procrastinating is way too easy for me.  I got more done when I had less time to do it, lol.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

After bluffing my way through 35 years at the same location, I now realize I'm not near as smart as I thought I was.  Also I don't have to come up with answers, I can honestly say, 'I don't know'.  People are learning, they've quit asking.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2019)

It's like I am waiting for the other shoe to fall.


----------



## Mmsfoxxie (Jan 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It's like I am waiting for the other shoe to fall.



I feel the same way!  I can’t fully appreciate this gift called retirement.  I keep thinking about the ‘what ifs’ of life that will make my quality of life go downhill.


----------



## gennie (Jan 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It's like I am waiting for the other shoe to fall.



Exactly.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 28, 2019)

Being a housewife and mother it is good to have hubby here 'most of the time anyway'.


----------

